# IBS Anxiety and Paxil



## crapshoot (Dec 20, 2009)

FOr those of you who have had success with paxil in controlling your ibsd and ibs anxiety, what dosage were you on, and what time of the day did you take it. Did it take weeks or months for it to take its full effect? WHat it a gradual change or just BAM, one day it started working? I'm on Day 18 and am taking 10mg in the morning. So far..I'm not really noticing a difference in my ibs symptoms...the anxiety is still there about needing to find a bathrooom pronto. I think I'm over the worst of the side effects. I was very nauseous for 2 weeks and felt dizzy often. I am so hopeful that Paxil will help me....because I'm so sick of my obsessive thought about IBS. I'm finding it more and more difficult to be out and about with all these panic feelings....Any positive advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with these drugs symptoms gradually fade. That is a fairly low dose so make sure you have a follow up appointment fairly soon to see if this is a good dose for you, or if you need to go up. Usually for the mental health symptoms it can take a higher dose to get it working, but they usually start low to get you through side effects.


----------

